# Italia



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 8, 2010)

Just a few shots i acquired while in Italy

1    Roma






2     Sardo





3      Castello





4    Roma e Morta





Critiques are greatly welcomed


----------



## Provo (Sep 13, 2010)

73 people viewed as of this writing and nobody commented so I will be your first I like #3 castello 

#1 perhaps instead of portrait maybe landscape shooting next time
#2 has some chromatic aberration
#4 too many really dark area's not enough details


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 13, 2010)

Provo said:


> 73 people viewed as of this writing and nobody commented so I will be your first I like #3 castello
> 
> #1 perhaps instead of portrait maybe landscape shooting next time
> #2 has some chromatic aberration
> #4 too many really dark area's not enough details



thanks for your comment
the reason 1 is a portrait is because i wanted to try and keep out as much modern things as possible, and i think i did a pretty good job at that.
shooting in landscape would have included fences and signs and such.

and im aware of the chromatic aberration, i tried my best to get rid of it, but the only solution would be to re shoot it. and i'm in new jersey again so that is out of the question until next year haha


----------



## Bynx (Sep 14, 2010)

#1 too much contrast and saturation
#2 there is a slight twist of 3 or 4 pixels so the pics are out of alignment.
#4 the processing has killed the shot. How about posting the original.


----------



## Badebolden (Sep 17, 2010)

I really like number 2. The somewhat abstract, Earth-seen-from-the-universe look catches me


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 17, 2010)

Badebolden said:


> I really like number 2. The somewhat abstract, Earth-seen-from-the-universe look catches me



thanks a lot
i plan on re shooting that next summer

i shot that without a tripod so there is a lot wrong with it, but i feel like it has a lot of potential in it


----------



## phiya (Sep 23, 2010)

I actually really like numbers 1 and 3... 

#1 just really catches the eye, good colors IMO, and I like the sky, even though the clouds seem overly blue.


----------



## DrunkenGiraffe (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know anything about HDR, but I love the perspective in 2


----------



## Greasy (Oct 13, 2010)

This probably isn't the c&c you want, but...

If you are trying to say "Rome is dead" for the last one, you need an accent on the "E." 

Without the accent it means "and."


It is also "morto" instead of "morta."


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm really digging the first two, but you have to find a way to get those clouds to stand still, don't they know they're being HDR photographed?


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Oct 14, 2010)

Greasy said:


> This probably isn't the c&c you want, but...
> 
> If you are trying to say "Rome is dead" for the last one, you need an accent on the "E."
> 
> ...




lol its morta, trust me
and i couldnt get an accent on any of my fonts and didnt feel like trying
i can speak pretty good italian, and i actually read that quote off of Garibaldi's monument


----------



## Greasy (Oct 14, 2010)

Mi dispiace. E da tantissimo tempo che parlo in Italiano. 

Sono felice di avere qualcun' altro che lo parla.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Oct 17, 2010)

non importante

sto sperando di muovere là l'un giorno,

amato tutto italia, magnifico


----------



## CNCO (Oct 17, 2010)

#3 is awesome


----------

